# rant: bad gun but I love her!!



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had/have an HP practical in 40. Feels great, shoots very well, but keeps stove piping rounds. I gave it a few hundred rounds to straighten up, thinking that it was new and needed breaking in. Finally had enough, sent it back, almost a year later ( shy a week), Browning ways they can't fix it, and will replace it. in 16 - 36 months. WTF? So if, and when Browning gets their act together I will get a new one. In the meantime I have replaced it with a Beretta 90-two in 40 ( I had about 2500 rounds of forty and no launcher) I miss my HP, I really do. I thought that by now a Browning HP would have been refined to the point where it was flawless. Somebody help me find faith in Browning again, or do I let it go?


----------



## demented (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello! I'm new here so I don't know how much weight my opinion will carry...Your HP story has to be the worst example of poor customer service yet! In spite of this I feel that provided you get a new pistol that is properly machined, you should have no problems. I own several HP's in both 9mm and .40, they will be among my last to part with. Mine are reliable as any handgun I've owned, a big plus is their single action trigger that allows me to place precise hits at longer distances than any other handgun save perhaps the 1911. Since you've waited so long, I'd certainly ask her to another dance before moving on. I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll pretty much echo what demented said.

I've got an HP .40, and except for some mid-magazine slide lock way back whe it was new, it has not malfunctioned ever. That ended up being a burr on the slide stop pin, self-diagnosed. It has fed, fired, extracted and ejected every round that's ever been put in it. I lost count a long time ago.

It's mind-boggling that they "can't" fix it, and didn't send you the replacement right away. Did they acknowledge that there was a problem? Did they have any suggestions, like different ammo, magazines, etc.?


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

Between myself, the dealer, and Brownings repair centre, we tried everything we could think of, and that Browning could come up with, different everything (barrel, slide, mags) except the frame. The problem with replacing it is that it is discontinued in the North American market. My dealer was good, he gave me my money back, which went into the 90two, and promised to let me have the option of buying the Browning back at cost when/if it is replaced.


----------

